# KeyListener ohne GUI



## Endymion (7. Jun 2012)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, einen KeyListener so zu implementieren, dass er nicht an eine GUI gebunden ist, also immer, wenn eine Taste gedrückt wird, ein KeyEvent ausgibt, egal, welches Fenster Grade im Fokus ist?


----------



## Nardian (7. Jun 2012)

Hi,

du suchst mehr oder weniger nach globalen Hotkeys. Meines Wissens nach ist das in Java nicht möglich. Falls ich mich irre, würde es mich freun wenn du mit uns dein Wissen teilen würdest  (falls du später etwas herausfindest)

Grund dafür wirds wohl sein, dass das registrieren von globalen Hotkeys sehr Betriebssystem nahe sein wird, und Java das nicht garantieren kann / will das auf jedem unterstützten System zu implementieren (was auch verständlich ist ^^)

Lg


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jun 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/65318-globaler-java-key-logger-windows.html


----------



## PrincE (7. Jun 2012)

gibs die dll vllt auch nochmal in 64 Bit ?

GlobalKeyLogger.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jun 2012)

die letzten Postings in dem Thema stammen erst von gestern, 
du kannst es dort versuchen, hier wird aber kaum einer dazu reinschauen,
The_S vielleicht per PN anfragen


----------



## Fridolin111 (9. Dez 2020)

Probiere es mal damit:

            KeyboardFocusManager.getCurrentKeyboardFocusManager()
              .addKeyEventDispatcher(new KeyEventDispatcher() {
                  @Override
                  public boolean dispatchKeyEvent(KeyEvent e) {
                    System.out.println("Got key event!");
                    return false;
                  }
            });


----------



## kneitzel (9. Dez 2020)

a) Code bitte in Code Tags.
b) Der Thread ist 8 Jahre alt ... das dürfte also für den TE weniger interessant sein...
c) Der Code dürfte nur auf Tasten reagieren, wenn ein Swing / AWT Element den Fokus hat. Damit hat man eine Bindung an eine GUI und keinen (globalen) Key Listener, der auch unabhängig von der GUI funktioniert.


----------

